

Img.ly Photo Editor SDK - guptaneil
https://news.layervault.com/stories/16687-show-dn-imgly-free-photo-editor-sdk-for-html5-and-ios

======
guptaneil
The actual link is [http://sdk.img.ly](http://sdk.img.ly) but HN automatically
kills any submissions to img.ly.

